# plantage sur bootstrap.sh

## hakcess

Salut all,

j'installe gentoo pour la premiere fois et j'ai choisi la 1.2 (stage1)

tout se deroule "normalement" (ie je me refere a la page fr build.xml.html) jusqu'au lancement du script bootstrap.sh

voici un dump des erreurs:

...

using <sys_libs/ncurses-5.2.20020112a

Calculating dependencies   !!! Name error in : category or package part missing

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1220, in ?

    mykey=...

...

  TypeError: unsubscriptable object

Pensant que cela pourrait venir d'une erreur lors du telechargement de paquet, j'ai effecé le rep sys-libs et relancé un emerge rsync. Ca marche pas mieux  :Razz: 

Merci à quiquonque aurait une idée, car en attendant mon laptop est formatté  :Sad: (

----------

## Tucs

ces derniers temps, il ya beaucoup de problèmes avec le emerge quand on l'utilise sur une gentoo 1.2. A croire que la 1.4 est sortie en finale et que l'arbre de portage a été modifié fait pour celle-ci.

Essayes la 1.4 rc1 elle est très stable.

----------

## hakcess

en fait la 1.4 ne voulait pas booter sur ma machine, c pour ca que g telecharger la 1.2 ... Mais vu que la 1.2 ne voulait pas s'installer, j'ai feinté en créant un CD d'install utilisant le isolinux de la 1.2 mais l'archive stage1 de la 1.4 ... Et apres 24H de compilation diverse.. ca marche!!

Merci Tucs.

----------

